# New to all of this - Clomid cycle 1



## MrsClarky

I am new to this board. Trying to get someone to talk to about what I am going thru with Clomid. I am on cd 16 on 50mg of my first cycle of Clomid. I have had severe cramping the past several days, but the clear blue opk has not given me a smiley face yet so I guess that means no ovulation still :cry:.

I have an appt for a progesterone test next monday 12/17 to see if i ovulated but i am sure it will be a no since it didnt show up on the opk test. Very discouraging. Wondering if there is anyone who has gone thru this same sort of thing? And wondering what my doctor will do next if i didn't ovulate this time?


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## MrsClarky

I was on the Depo shot for 10+ years until recently. My last depo shot was in April of 2012. Now that I am happily married, we are wanting to be parents soo badly!! And I just can't seem to ovulate :( I know that after being on the depo for so long it has an affect on my girlie parts but man I guess I didn't think it was going to be a reality of not being able to get pregnant! Very discouraging. Hoping the next cycle of Clomid can help!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! Best of luck :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Mummy2B21

welcome x


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## 4everWishful

Hi I am also new to this.....and I know how you feel. I have been on metformin for almost 3 months to treat my pcos and last month my dr started me on 50mg of clomid. That didn't work for me. When AF started on 11/23/12 I made an appointment with my dr. I couldn't get my next dose of clomid unless I went in for a checkup. My dr then prescribed me 100mg of clomid on CD5-9 which was 11/27-12/1. I did get a positive OPK on 12/5/12. I am just waiting now to see what happens. My younger sis just found out she is 5 weeks along and it really hurts....I am happy for her but just feel so hurt and wish it were me :(


----------



## MrsClarky

Yes that sounds exactly like what I am going thru right now! Very happy for you that you got a positive OPK though! That is a great start for you atleast! I however, on cd17 have no positive OPK :( BUt hoping my Dr does up my dose next month to 100mg and i can ovulate! :winkwink:

I completely understand your feelings towards your little sister...those are definitely normal feelings!! I have the same feelings towards my new sister-in-law. Of course, they weren't trying or wanting a baby, yet they got pregnant because she forgot to take a couple BC pills while they were in the process of moving. They are due in April and we still havent seen them. (They live 2.5 hours away). We will be making a trip to see them for christmas, and i am afraid my jealous feelings will show when I see her cute baby bump that I wish i had :(


----------



## 4everWishful

I hope that your appointment goes well on the 17th and that your dose gets increased to 100mg and that you get your positive OPK. Keep us posted and I will do the same. 

I have been trying to conceive for fourteen months and it has been stressful. I never imagined it would take this long but I guess everything happens for a reason. I know how you will feel at Christmas with your sis in law being pregnant. I was there before with my sis in law and now my sis. You just need to stay positive and think of the new family members that will soon be joining and look forward to your day. I know deep down you will still be sad but the best thing is to focus on all the good in your life.


----------



## Jenafyr4

I ws on Depo for almost 4 years and it took me 18 months to get preggers with my daughter. I wasnt given any meds to help with ovulation because I wasnt in a good place financially so I just let things run its course. When I decided to stop trying because of a broken engagement I went to the doctor to get on BC and foud out I was BFP :nope: 

So depo can screw u up. I know. Good luck on your journey


----------



## MrsClarky

Thanks Ladies!!! Your words are very encouraging! Definitely make me feel better thats for sure!

GOOD NEWS! I ended up going in to the Dr for an ultrasound a little while ago because of the pains i was having. She wanted to make sure i didnt have a large cist or anything was going wrong from the clomid. Turns out, Everything is norrmal...AND I have a very good 1" egg on my right side!!! And on top of that...my lining is perfectly thick she said so the clomid is definitely doing its job and the cramping was caused by my good egg growing and getting ready to ovulate!! We are hoping that I will actually ovulate that 1" egg in the next couple days!!!! Please pray for me that it works!

:angel:


----------



## 4everWishful

That is great news MrsClarky! I will keep you in my prayers. I hope that you get your positive OPK. Do you use the clear blue digital with the smiley faces?

Thanks for all the hope and encouragement MrsClarky and Jenafyr4....I feel so much better today after reading all of your comments and caring words.


----------



## Jenafyr4

Great news MrsClarky. I hope this is your month :happydance: keep us all posted


----------



## MrsClarky

Well today is "ovulation" day and still no smiley on the clear blue opk :(

Still feeling positive about Dr saying I will ovulate soon...it just can't come fast enough!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenafyr4

:hugs: We all ovulate different...keep the faith


----------



## 4everWishful

Definitely keep the faith. Hopefully you will see that positive OPK the next few days. Have you tried testing multiple times a day? If you are not doing that then maybe try testing twice a day the next few days so you don't miss it.


----------



## MrsClarky

Yes the past couple days I have tested twice in a day...those things are very expensive to do that though! But i will probably still do it!


I just canceled my progesterone test for monday...i guess i will reschedule it for a week after i ovulate...if i ovulate! Can you not ovulate even if a perfect egg is there? What happens to the egg if you don't ovulate it?


----------



## Bevziibubble

best of luck :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

welcome x


----------



## 4everWishful

Hang in there. You may ovulate a little later than originally thought since your body is getting used to the clomid. My doctor gave me a huge range of when it might happen when he prescribed the 100mg. 

And yes it is expensive to test twice with the clear blue ovulation kit day but seems like you are just like me and will do it anyway just so you know. Good luck! Keep us posted....


----------



## 4everWishful

MrsClarky.....just wondering how it has been going. It has been kind of slow on my end, nothing new to really report.


----------



## MrsClarky

Thanks for Asking! Actually pretty slow here as well. Still no positive OPK. But, Saturday Morning I literally woke up screaming because of a cramp so sharp! I suffered for probably 20mins before it got better. This was a pain like NO OTHER! I was hoping that it was me actually ovulating the good sized egg/follicle that was shown in the u/s last week. BUT of course, still no positive OPK. I have been testing twice a day now...and i am starting to think that I am just not going to ovulate this round of clomid. Hoping that I do next round of the 100mg. But its just a waiting game now for me to get my period.

I am not sure whether I should even schedule a Progesterone test in the coming week or not...since i had negative OPKS. Any advice on whether you can have a negative OPK, but show you ovulated with progesterone?


----------



## 4everWishful

Sounds like that was an ovulation pain......I have actually heard before that ovulation can occur between certain levels of a LH surge. However the OPK tests are programmed to test positive only if you reach the higher end of the LH surge and some women don't reach that level so the OPK tests may not detect it even if they did ovulate. My sister said that a blood test can help determine if you are one of those cases. Maybe ask your doc the next time you visit.


----------



## MrsClarky

Thank you for that information! I just rescheduled my progesterone test for this friday the 21st. Hopefully if i did ovulate last saturday, that they can tell in the blood test and its not too soon. It would be SO awesome if i ended up being pregnant from this time around!!! I don't want to get my hopes up...BUT THEY ARE UP!


----------



## 4everWishful

That's great.....hopefully you will get some info. My dh was tested last Fri and we got the test results today.....low count. The dr told me that is probably why nothing has happened for us yet. Looks like we are moving on to possibly IUI next cycle. Has anyone out there been in a similar situation......dh with low count and did IUI with clomid? Just feeling really really down today :(


----------



## MrsClarky

I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday! As with most of you, i stayed busy and did not post on here any updates. I will do so now!

I went in for the progesterone test on friday dec 21st as scheduled, but I got my period on saturday the 22nd. I did not ovulate on the 50mg of clomid. So the dr upped my dose to 100mg and I am currently on day 13. I am no longer doing the opk's because it made me very dissappointed it seemed. So I am just trying to calculate when i am ovulating on my own this time. And I will be going in next week for my progesterone test and hoping I have good news!


----------



## MrsClarky

4everWishful do you have any updates on how 100mg went for you? Any luck?


----------



## 4everWishful

MrsClarky I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

As far as things on my end....no luck. I went in to my Dr. on Dec 26 and they took me off clomid until my dh has a diagnosis from the urologist regarding his low s/a in mid Jan. So we are pretty much doing nothing this month which is disappointing. We can try on our own, but our chances are very slim. We have our first RE consultation at the end of Jan. We'll see where we go from there. Keep us posted regarding your status.....


----------



## MrsClarky

Thank you very much for the crossing fingers!!! I will do the same for you! Positive thoughts are sent your way!


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave: good luck x


----------



## MrsClarky

Update:

So today is cd19. Severe cramping started Saturday (cd15 and hoping it was ovulation) and has gotten better each day but is still here. So that is 4 days of straight cramping. It is worst at night time after i fall asleep. Laying in certain positions seems to help but the cramps do not go away 100%. It feels like really bad gas pains/constipation. Has anyone ever had this before? Could this be only ovulation pains lasting this long or would it be conception pains or anything else?


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## praying4akid

Good morning, I am new to all of this too. I was officially diagnosed with PCOS in the fall. We did all of the other tests and all thats been found is I don't ovulate. I started clomid 50 mg on day 3 of my cycle (December 30) and then took it for 5 days. When I went back to get an ultrasound and see if anything happened, nothing. My doctor immediately had me start 100 mg for 5 days. I am currently on day 4 of that. I go back Tuesday to find out if anything happened this time and if so schedule my IUI. I know they say clomid makes you moody, but I feel all over the place. Does anyone know how long it takes for the side effects to go away after your cycle is over? Also has anyone else had their dr start them up again so quick after a failed attempt at ovulation? I am really appreciating reading this site, because I'm not feeling in all this.


----------



## MrsClarky

This morning I got a FAINT but POSITIVE TEST!!! I will be going in to the dr to confirm with a blood test im sure! HOPEFULLY ITS 100% CORRECT!!!!:bfp:


----------



## MrsClarky

PLEASE HELP!!! I am very discouraged right now...I had a faint positive line this morning on an First Response Early Detection test (6 days before missed AF). I then scheduled a blood test to confirm same day at my dr office and they just called me and told me that my hcg levels are so low (.24) that i am probably not pregnant. She said that i can come back if i miss my period and recheck...but since my hcg levels are so low it is probably a faulty test. :(

PLEASE HELP! ANYONE go thru this same thing and was truly pregnant? Or am i probably not pregnant because of the blood levels?!?!?


----------



## dizzy65

:hi:


----------

